# [wild] Greater/Lesser Chaos Blast



## Glacialis (Feb 1, 2003)

Woohoo! For those familiar with the 4th level spell Chaos Blast from Wild Spellcraft, this should induce fear . What level would you place such a spell? 6th? 7th? I'm also contemplating a Lesser Chaos Blast, 1st or even 2nd level. I plan to go off of the tables in WS. RangerWickett, when I finish Greater or Lesser Chaos Blast, would you mind if I posted the results here? That spell is great and can be used even without the book, so I don't want to put material out there that builds upon that without your permission.

Ideas, let's hear em! I've got to go work on some things, but I should have a draft out in the next few days.


----------

